#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  >  繪圖瓶頸 主題 動物不是你的小丑

## 刜朗索瓦

很久沒來了 一直在淺水 下面這張圖是用水彩畫的 如果可以請給我一些意見 謝謝大家

----------


## 狼王白牙

如果把這張水彩畫張貼在牆上，我大概會以為是名家的抽象畫吧。

枷鎖有了，但若要切題，還得表達出牽著枷鎖的那隻手的優越感。

以及動物對自由的嚮往，這些都可以發揮。至於水彩畫，這個不是所能夠評論的，

看起來很棒，也有足夠的各種色調，但也許可以更寫實點。

----------


## 刜朗索瓦

喔喔喔喔喔!!!!!感謝狼王的稱讚與建議 真的非常感謝!!

----------

